# (CAN) NAFTCH FTCH FC L And L Black Tie Affair



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

*NAFTCH FTCH FC L And L Black Tie Affair *(NFTCH NAFTCH FC AFC Prairiemarsh Madness & GRHRCH L&L's Here We Go Again Jet) - Tie attained his FC with his second win as a 3 year old & has 63AA points. Qualified for 2006 & 2009 US National Opens & 2010 US National Amateur. 
*Tie is the WINNER of 2009 Canadian National Amateur & a Finalist in 2006 & 2008 Canadian National Amateur*
Hips are OFA Excellent, Eyes are CERF clear, CNM Clear PIV. EIC carrier breeding to clear bitches. Located in Ontario during Summers and Georgia during Winters. Call or e-mail for more information or a full pedigree, or click on link below:

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=83215

Howard 416-727-8237 or 905-775-0264 [email protected]


----------

